# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - July 2016



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

Starting this one off early just to include this link summing up last month in Brixton:

Local Labour party fall out, the EU Referendum and Pop Brixton: the month of June at Brixton Buzz

So, July:


> *July* is the seventh month of the year (between June and August) in the Julian and Gregorian Calendars and one of seven months with the length of 31 days. It was named by the Roman Senate in honor of the Roman general, Julius Caesar, it being the month of his birth. Prior to that, it was called Quintilis.





> July is one of the hottest months in London, UK, when the average temperature is 18°C and hardly changes as the month progresses. Daily high temperatures are constant at 23°C, rarely falling below 19°C or rising above 27°C. Daily low temperatures follow a similar pattern and are constant at 15°C, only falling below 13°C or rising above 18°C one day out of every ten.









Coming up in Brixton:
2nd July - Leander Street Party
9th/10th July - Urban Art Fair
16th/17th July - Lambeth Country Show

June thread here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2016


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

Brixton, July 2016:



> Available exclusively at the festival, guests will be able to try their torched mackerel with puffed brown rice, cucumber pickle and gooseberry chutney dish alongside a glass of Chardonnay from boutique Martinborough producer Colombo Wines. The party will be kept alive throughout the day courtesy of all-day soundtrack from of resident DJ’s.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 1, 2016)

Just walked past the Bowie mural and I see it has been completely overpainted erasing all messages.

Morley's/the artist have been very good about touching up graffiti over the months and I wonder whether in trying to cover the massive tag that appeared a week or so ago is was a case of not being able to work out where to stop...

Still, if anyone wants to head down there and draw on it you've got a blank canvas at the mo.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 1, 2016)

July! And it's still raining!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> July! And it's still raining!


This time last year it was 34 degrees!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This time last year it was 34 degrees!



Good point, it was a cracking July, look at those temps-July15

It's strange how last year's weather fades from memory.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry I've been unwell and missed lots...what's happening on electric ave market?


----------



## technical (Jul 1, 2016)

Heritage Lottery Fund project - Future Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Jul 1, 2016)

technical said:


> Heritage Lottery Fund project - Future Brixton





> The money will see Victorian properties restored and empty upper floor space brought back into use as new homes.  Grants of up to 85 per cent will be available to property and business owners in the area for relevant building work.  Eligible works will include:
> 
> 
> Bringing empty residential and commercial premises back into use
> ...



Seems surprising to me that anyone should need a grant to provide financial incentive to bring empty properties back into use, at this point in time.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2016)

technical said:


> Heritage Lottery Fund project - Future Brixton


Ah cool, that all rings a bell now. Ta.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Sorry I've been unwell and missed lots...what's happening on electric ave market?



if you mean the bits that are all dug up it could be this which I think is a different project to the one technical  mentioned

http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2016)

did anyone get to the meeting that fentiman mentioned yesterday regarding Kate Hoey
I couldn't go and can only find a load of Twitter from Blairite Guardian writers, Blairite Lambeth councillors
and assorted fellow travellers which didn't contain a lot of perspective..... Tricky Skills maybe ?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> did anyone get to the meeting that fentiman mentioned yesterday regarding Kate Hoey
> I couldn't go and can only find a load of Twitter from Blairite Guardian writers, Blairite Lambeth councillors
> and assorted fellow travellers which didn't contain a lot of perspective..... Tricky Skills maybe ?


Piece here Lambeth Labour Cllr Ed Davie mobilises Cllr coup against Corbyn as police are called to Streatham CLP meeting


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2016)

And this I LOVE:
Lambeth Council told by Judge to make public details of developers trying to wriggle out of affordable housing


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> did anyone get to the meeting that fentiman mentioned yesterday regarding Kate Hoey
> I couldn't go and can only find a load of Twitter from Blairite Guardian writers, Blairite Lambeth councillors
> and assorted fellow travellers which didn't contain a lot of perspective..... Tricky Skills maybe ?



Sadly not. I was purged by my local Stockwell Progress Cllr.

...for writing a Brixton Buzz news story that the Greens were crowd sourcing for the 2015 election campaign.

Twat.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2016)

thanks, I was a bit mystified by this post on Twitter in which someone claims the meeting was _HIS_



the author also seems to think Tony Blair is an _"icon"

Why Tony Blair is a gay icon | Benjamin Butterworth
_


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> purged


 

 theres a lot of it about


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> if you mean the bits that are all dug up it could be this which I think is a different project to the one technical  mentioned
> 
> http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


 Thank you.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Seems surprising to me that anyone should need a grant to provide financial incentive to bring empty properties back into use, at this point in time.



That HLF funding would have been bid for and secured years ago though, before the wider interest in brixton that we see today.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Good point, it was a cracking July, look at those temps-July15
> 
> It's strange how last year's weather fades from memory.



Even-odd pattern developing:

July 2012, 2014 and 2016 - WET

July 2013, 2015 - SCORCHING

All of which makes me nervous for our street party tomorrow.

All welcome. Bands, beers and a bouncy castle, as Brixton Buzz pointed out.

And a city farm, sports zone, halloumi wraps etc. 12-8pm.


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks, I was a bit mystified by this post on Twitter in which someone claims the meeting was _HIS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I often describe things as mine if they are local to me. My co-op, my road, my train station.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2016)

Smick said:


> I often describe things as mine if they are local to me. My co-op, my road, my train station.


thanks for this, I have been pondering the semantics in case I was being harsh to the tweeter
the only everyday example of the type of usage you describe where I would use "my" is the pub..... " my local"
everything else you mention is a " the" or "our". " the" co-op is " the" or "our" because of the name "co-operative society" and the concept of membership/mutual ownership.....likewise in the case we are discussing mr butterworth is talking either about a political group (Vauxhall Labour) where " our"  would definitely apply (membership) or the meeting itself where " the" would fit best ..... please note this tweeter uses " our MP" to describe Ms Hoey, why not "my"  if that is his habitual style.......? ......sorry to go off on one but the guy in question is a journalist, communicator and broadcaster so he should be exact with words, and IMHO using words like my for something you do not and cannot own may betray his true feelings in  a Freudian slip......


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> did anyone get to the meeting that fentiman mentioned yesterday regarding Kate Hoey
> I couldn't go and can only find a load of Twitter from Blairite Guardian writers, Blairite Lambeth councillors
> and assorted fellow travellers which didn't contain a lot of perspective..... Tricky Skills maybe ?



Looks like Chuka got a little angry last night in Streatham.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Looks like Chuka got a little angry last night in Streatham.



McDonnell supported Yanis Varoufakis left campaign to stay in along with Green MP Lucas. Never got much media coverage. 

But that is not something that Chuka would support.

The Labour party was split many ways.

I am finding it surreal that Corbyn is being blamed for Out win by Labour MPs.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> That HLF funding would have been bid for and secured years ago though, before the wider interest in brixton that we see today.



Not that long ago. Brixton was on the "up" when they applied. I remember it coming up at a meeting I went to. The property owners will benefit from grant funded improvements which will be a gain for them in making there properties more valuable. The Council even had to find the owners and persuade them to go along with it. The property owners never got off there backsides to help get the grant. The Council is doing all the work the property owners will reap the benefits.

So teuchter has a point. Why could the Council not CPO these properties that owners had neglected all these years? And then used grants to do them up for social housing. Or at least threaten them with a CPO if they did not repair the properties. They did it with the flats next to the Police Station.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Not that long ago. Brixton was on the "up" when they applied. I remember it coming up at a meeting I went to. The property owners will benefit from grant funded improvements which will be a gain for them in making there properties more valuable. The Council even had to find the owners and persuade them to go along with it. The property owners never got off there backsides to help get the grant. The Council is doing all the work the property owners will reap the benefits.
> 
> So teuchter has a point. Why could the Council not CPO these properties that owners had neglected all these years? And then used grants to do them up for social housing. Or at least threaten them with a CPO if they did not repair the properties. They did it with the flats next to the Police Station.


Possibly the financial incentives have historically not been of the right type.

I can imagine (though do not know) that derelict upper flats above shops are probably zero rated for council tax due to being unfit for human habitation - as they have been for 30+ years. Double or treble council tax for derelict properties is what is required.

I can think of a house in Coldharbour Lane which is in a similar situation. The council set the scene for legal action against the owners 2 or 3 years ago - and then backed off in true Boris Johnson style.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Why could the Council not CPO these properties that owners had neglected all these years?



please tell me it's not because the council *are* the owners


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> please tell me the council are not the owners already


In the case of Electric Avenue it could be so.
But not 316 Coldharbour Lane - that is private, and the council did not follow through their court action for dilapidation at Camberwell Green Magistrates court. Lambeth will do anything to avoid going to court (unless it's squatters).


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> please tell me it's not because the council *are* the owners



As far as I know the Council are not the owners.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2016)

I can see there could be an issue where the owner of a semi-derelict property might not have the capital available to do it up. But in that case a loan rather than outright grant would seem to make sense.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2016)

What if you can't / won't take on debt finance?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I can see there could be an issue where the owner of a semi-derelict property might not have the capital available to do it up. But in that case a loan rather than outright grant would seem to make sense.





snowy_again said:


> What if you can't / won't take on debt finance?


There seems to be guidance here Homes From Empty Homes   » Local authority enforcement powers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2016)

Who's the best butcher on the market to get a hock of ham?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2016)

Not entirely sure what was going on here. Something didn't quite sit right with me with the 'gorilla' dictator character (all the guys were white).


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who's the best butcher on the market to get a hock of ham?


Dombey in Market Row or the Colombian guys next to Henest Burger if they're still there!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> McDonnell supported Yanis Varoufakis left campaign to stay in along with Green MP Lucas. Never got much media coverage.
> 
> But that is not something that Chuka would support.
> 
> ...


Given that it was Tory voters what swung it for Brexit, two Tories mostly leading the Leave campaign and a Tory that called the referendum in the first place! I am not a Corbyn fan but seriously.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Dombey in Market Row or the Colombian guys next to Henest Burger if they're still there!



Tried...no banana


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tried...no banana


I expect you can get one in that place under Herne Hill station for about £150.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I expect you can get one in that place under Herne Hill station for about £150.


They don't do ham off the bone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I expect you can get one in that place under Herne Hill station for about £150.



I can get a lot for £150, and if I had £150 to spend on enjoying myself a hock of ham is the last thing I am spening it on...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2016)

Was at the Leander street party. Thanks to leanderman for the pint of very good Devon cider.







Good atmosphere and weather at last was fine.









Really liked this. Kids loved it:









bike repairs:


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 2, 2016)

leanderman said:


> All of which makes me nervous for our street party tomorrow.
> 
> All welcome. Bands, beers and a bouncy castle, as Brixton Buzz pointed out.



No worries, the sky was dramatic , the music superb 

Great party !


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2016)

I couldn't make it this year - I was at the anti Brexit demo - but if anyone has a decent selection of pics I'd love to cover the street party on Buzz.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2016)

Another fine party leanderman

You massive piss head


----------



## madolesance (Jul 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I couldn't make it this year - I was at the anti Brexit demo - but if anyone has a decent selection of pics I'd love to cover the street party on Buzz.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2016)

Mmmmm. McDonalds in Brixton sure looks a welcoming place.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2016)

madolesance said:


> View attachment 89147


And I know who that is


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I couldn't make it this year - I was at the anti Brexit demo - but if anyone has a decent selection of pics I'd love to cover the street party on Buzz.



You can use any of mine above. A few more on my FB.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2016)

Great to see local boys Shame picking up press. 

Shame Interviewed: 'Our Instruments Would Go Missing And Come Back Blood-Splattered' | NME.COM


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Great to see local boys Shame picking up press.
> 
> Shame Interviewed: 'Our Instruments Would Go Missing And Come Back Blood-Splattered' | NME.COM



Playing the Windmill on Saturday night (9 July)


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Playing the Windmill on Saturday night (9 July)


It's going to be the featured gig in the Weekender 

#toogoodtoyouguys


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2016)

Urban Art next weekend:






A feast of art on display as Urban Art Fair 2016 returns to Brixton, 9th/10th July


----------



## leanderman (Jul 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Another fine party leanderman
> 
> You massive piss head



I never learn. Can't remember anything after 6pm.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Looks like Chuka got a little angry last night in Streatham.




"Support me. I did shit to promote my own chances as leader, whereas Corbyn didn't".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Not that long ago. Brixton was on the "up" when they applied. I remember it coming up at a meeting I went to. The property owners will benefit from grant funded improvements which will be a gain for them in making there properties more valuable. The Council even had to find the owners and persuade them to go along with it. The property owners never got off there backsides to help get the grant. The Council is doing all the work the property owners will reap the benefits.
> 
> So teuchter has a point. Why could the Council not CPO these properties that owners had neglected all these years? And then used grants to do them up for social housing. Or at least threaten them with a CPO if they did not repair the properties. They did it with the flats next to the Police Station.



To be fair, CPO is a tool to be mostly used against those who can only afford minimal legal protection, at least in Lambeth.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2016)

For want of anything more exciting, let me point out that there is a Lambeth Cabinet meeting next Monday 11th July at 7 pm at Karibu Centre.

Item 1 Regeneration of the Fenwick Estate "Redevelopment of the Fenwick Estate will also deliver at least 300 additional new homes, of which 40% will be affordable. Current estimates suggest that there would be between 50 and 100 additional homes for council rent"

Item 2 Lambeth Older People's Housing Programme:

Fitch Court:  Close and consider disposal of site
(Central)
*"Tenants have been involved with architects to help design new extra care scheme on Somerleyton Road. Planning consent approved and estimated completion 2019"*

If the council don't get their fingers out the "elders" will be on a diet of Fish Fingers!
-


----------



## billythefish (Jul 4, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I never learn. Can't remember anything after 6pm.


Sorry I missed it this year (again)... I too was marching for the EU.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2016)

Photos from the rally this lunchtime 













In photos: Brixton workers stage Solidarity with Migrants Rally, Mon 4th July


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2016)

Another Brixton busker








A taped up mic stand and an acoustic guitar: Saturday night busker outside Brixton tube


----------



## se5 (Jul 6, 2016)

Free Dr Bike this evening in Windrush Square - Lambeth Cyclists: Free Lambeth Dr Bike in Windrush Square Brixton this evening 5:30-7:30


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89128
> 
> Not entirely sure what was going on here. Something didn't quite sit right with me with the 'gorilla' dictator character (all the guys were white).



Did you get to the bottom of this?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you get to the bottom of this?


No. I saw them do their photo session and then they headed straight to the tube.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> No. I saw them do their photo session and then they headed straight to the tube.



Hmm....tourists


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like Sandhurst Court in Acre Lane is growing another floor or two.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 6, 2016)

^^^ not sure why this is under 'food' but hey ho: https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgConvert2PDF.aspx?ID=9253


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> ^^^ not sure why this is under 'food' but hey ho: https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgConvert2PDF.aspx?ID=9253


*moved. Got my food mixed up with my news!

This has worked out rather nicely for the developer: 



> The number of units proposed is one unit below the threshold of ten units, which require provision of affordable housing. In this instance it is considered that increasing the number of proposed units to ten or more would be unacceptable in design, amenity and townscape terms


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 6, 2016)

It also mentions that the existing tenants / flat owners are now owning the shared free hold and that they developed the plans, after the previous freeholder had done very little to maintain or develop the building.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> It also mentions that the existing tenants / flat owners are now owning the shared free hold and that they developed the plans, after the previous freeholder had done very little to maintain or develop the building.



We went and looked at a flat in there years ago and the building was in a terrible state inside.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> It also mentions that the existing tenants / flat owners are now owning the shared free hold and that they developed the plans, after the previous freeholder had done very little to maintain or develop the building.


By all accounts the shared free holders negotiated a very very good deal, with the developers paying for a huge amount of long overdue refurbishment of the entire building, including new lifts, in exchange for the rights to build on the roof. The roof top project has turned out to be more complicated than expected and I heard that the developer somewhat regrets taking it on.

Apparently the building caused outrage when it was built in the 20/30s due to its exceptional height.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Looks like Sandhurst Court in Acre Lane is growing another floor or two.
> View attachment 89266


Sandhurst Court appear to be managed by a company owned by the resident leaseholders.
The original application was supported by Cllr Steve Reed (as ward councillor). Wonder why it took them 8 years to get round to doing it?
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgConvert2PDF.aspx?ID=9253


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 7, 2016)

se5 said:


> Free Dr Bike this evening in Windrush Square - Lambeth Cyclists: Free Lambeth Dr Bike in Windrush Square Brixton this evening 5:30-7:30


This was brilliant, Barney sorted out a few niggles & more. They even had a big lorry for you to sit and check their visability.  You can find more Dr Bike's here


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Coldharbour Lane, 2am.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89290
> Coldharbour Lane, 2am.


There was a big funeral at the Domino Club yesterday afternoon & evening. Unusual to see funeral receptions there - though it might be a good venue.

Any idea if it was someone of note locally?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

New free live music night on Sundays starting up at the 414, with the trumpet player from UB40







Grass Roots Live Music at Club 414 – new free Sunday night show for Brixton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2016)

ub40 is never a selling point


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

billythefish said:


> Sorry I missed it this year (again)... I too was marching for the EU.



Don’t go on the politics boards and say this as you will get a hard time for it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> View attachment 89147



I was at the march as well. Really saddened about this Brexit. Today I was what at the coffee bar I use in Soho - chatting to the Italian and the Pole there. This evening at the store I use in LJ to get my Polish beers and chat to the Polish girl who works there. 

From what I seen on the politics boards there is complete disjunct between how Europe/ EU is seen in Lambeth and other parts of the country. The march was derided.  I can see the point of having a go at the EU as tool of Capitalism but the Referendum ended up being about immigration imo.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was at the march as well. Really saddened about this Brexit. Today I was what at the coffee bar I use in Soho - chatting to the Italian and the Pole there. This evening at the store I use in LJ to get my Polish beers and chat to the Polish girl who works there.
> 
> From what I seen on the politics boards there is complete disjunct between how Europe/ EU is seen in Lambeth and other parts of the country. The march was derided.  I can see the point of having a go at the EU as tool of Capitalism but the Referendum ended up being about immigration imo.


I can't face posting on the politics board either... I haven't got any political theory to back me up, I just feel like we've made an insular vote and I'm sad that friends of mine from Europe now feel like they will move back to their birth country


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Photos from the rally this lunchtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really good you covered this. I would have gone if it had been possible.

I am a bit concerned about what the politics are about. There is a hard left who were Brexit. To those who supported staying in EU they retorted you are supporting EU and it racist borders.

That leaving EU we can argue for non racist immigration policies. 

Where as I think that leaving EU led to more racism in sense the that the Brexit victory meant people felt entitled to voice opinions that had kept to themselves more before.

Its all a bit of a mess politically. The demo above is example. Not actually saying that out victory caused this. Trying to plaster over the cracks in the left. Between those who supported In and those who supported Out.

As a run down of left groups in Lambeth:

SWP - Brexit

Left Unity - Stay in and fight for reformed EU

Green Party - Stay in and fight for reformed EU

Revolutionary Communist Group (RCG)-  boycott the referendum. Its an argument between different factions of the ruling class.

Socialist Party ( ex Militant tendency) - Brexit


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> I can't face posting on the politics board either... I haven't got any political theory to back me up, I just feel like we've made an insular vote and I'm sad that friends of mine from Europe now feel like they will move back to their birth country



Exactly how I feel. My Polish friends are very upset about it. Understandably. Wake up Friday feeling they are no longer welcome here.

I also agree its an insular vote.

I have posted up on politics boards along with editor  ( good photo coverage of march last Saturday)and newbie  ( whose done some really good posts. Going further than I would dare.). I have learned that how people experience migration is very different in other parts of the country.

I do find it hard to argue with the left wing logic of Brexit- its correct on many points- but cant help feeling politics is more than the hard logic. The political theory is sound. EU is pushing Neo Liberal austerity on the ordinary people. The break up of EU is chance for the Left. But how can I turn around and tell my East European friends I want "Out"? After getting to know them I feel more European. Learnt a lot from them. Since they first came I read up more European history and film.

For my Polish friends joining EU was not just economic it was rejoining Europe after years of Soviet occupation. The idea of Europe as a common home is potentially a good one.

My Italian friend said the Brexit vote here will bolster the populist right in Europe. I agree. The left across Europe is weak compared to the populist right. Its UKIP types here and across Europe who will gain imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

Still the way its going in London and Brixton the multicultural / diverse London is going due to the hollowing out of London because of gentrification. So the old left argument of making things worse might help. If the economy suffers and corporates/ finance leave to base themselves in EU London might "gain".


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

Chatting to a shopkeeper I know and a minority of the people who use his shop have said Brexit is good as "we are independent again".


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2016)

Solidarity march, Brixton, tomorrow 4pm 
Solidarity march in memory of Alton Sterling & Philando Castile, Windrush Square, Brixton, 9th July 4pm


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Exactly how I feel. My Polish friends are very upset about it. Understandably. Wake up Friday feeling they are no longer welcome here.
> 
> I also agree its an insular vote.
> 
> ...



I can't "like" this post enough so I'll just quote it and say I agree with all of it!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2016)

Some utter cunt just drove past me at 70 mph on Atlantic Rd. I've never seen anyone going that fast in a built-up area. Anyone crossing would have been a goner as he came out of nowhere. Twat.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Solidarity march, Brixton, tomorrow 4pm
> Solidarity march in memory of Alton Sterling & Philando Castile, Windrush Square, Brixton, 9th July 4pm



Demo outside 10 Downing street this evening by same group I think by what they were shouting.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 8, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Some utter cunt just drove past me at 70 mph on Atlantic Rd. I've never seen anyone going that fast in a built-up area. Anyone crossing would have been a goner as he came out of nowhere. Twat.



You've got to be a special type of moron to drive at that speed in a heavily populated area. I've started to obey the Green Man as a partial solution.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2016)

3 fire engine turn out on Christchurch Road. Smells like a gas leak...brixton hill end...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You've got to be a special type of moron to drive at that speed in a heavily populated area. I've started to obey the Green Man as a partial solution.


Apart from the pedestrian crossing there is a zebra crossing.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

Sunfall already seems louder than the previous festivals this year (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Sunfall already seems louder than the previous festivals this year (not that I'm complaining).



The wind is blowing it in your direction, not mine.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

*Massive* turn out today for the *B*lack lives matter rally/march. Photo report soon...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Black lives matter demo sit down protest now blocking CHL Brixton Road cross roads


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Lots of Police but not stopping them protest in road


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Black lives matter


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Black lives matter demo still blocking Road. Police seem to be not intervening at this point.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Black lives matter demo sit down protest. We are not moving.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

Huge photo feature here: 













In Photos: Black Lives Matter, campaigners take to the streets of Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Black lives matter demo sit down protest here for a while. I need to go. Last photo.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Police have just tried to start to disperse the demo and have given up for time being. Brixton police commander here.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2016)

Great to see such a good turn out. Thanks for sharing photos.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Huge photo feature here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photos. Good you covered this. Saw you there earlier.

I went off to shop and came back to when the sit down protest started. Good to see the this demo in support of Black people in the US.

When I left the police had pulled back. The Brixton police commander is there. I think the police were trying to clear space for north bound traffic. But crowd were not having it.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

The protest continues 















Brixton roadblock as Black Lives Matter campaigners block the streets – photos


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

The protest just grew and grew all day. Great to see such a mix of people out on the streets.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

Foxtons are selling a flat in the Barrier Block for 400-fucking-thousand quid.


----------



## technical (Jul 9, 2016)

Fucking. Hell. Really? That's insane


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2016)

technical said:


> Fucking. Hell. Really? That's insane


And there's been no shortage of nicely well off young couples queuing up to buy it.


----------



## technical (Jul 9, 2016)

buy to letters? Or people that might actually want to live there?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Foxtons are selling a flat in the Barrier Block for 400-fucking-thousand quid.


There is a definite opening for banks here in Lambeth - put options on right to buy properties to cover purchasers against the risk of a redevelopment.

I can't see how anyone buying a flat in the barrier block for £400,000+ could expect a full refund if the council, in its wisdom, did a Cressingham Gardens job on Southwyck House.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone know where you can locally pick up or have delivered orange 13kg propane gas bottles? Cheers!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Foxtons are selling a flat in the Barrier Block for 400-fucking-thousand quid.



Ex social houses near me have gone from 400k to 600k in 12 months.....fucking bonkers


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> There is a definite opening for banks here in Lambeth - put options on right to buy properties to cover purchasers against the risk of a redevelopment.
> 
> I can't see how anyone buying a flat in the barrier block for £400,000+ could expect a full refund if the council, in its wisdom, did a Cressingham Gardens job on Southwyck House.




3 bedroom flat for sale in Brixton, Brixton, SW9 through Foxtons (Property for sale) 
Is it this one you're talking about?

Spacious three bed flat with a private balcony in a gated development in central brixton...400k doesn't seem particularly outlandish at all in the current context. Plenty of poky victorian conversion one bed flats on offer for more than this, at the moment.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 10, 2016)

Someone's a bit OCD with their book shelves.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Someone's a bit OCD with their book shelves.


One would've thought ABC would be more logical.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow £4,500 a year service charge!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Wow £4,500 a year service charge!


Did they just have the bricks replaced?


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Foxtons are selling a flat in the Barrier Block for 400-fucking-thousand quid.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Someone's a bit OCD with their book shelves.


I have had by books colour coded thanks to a friend's partner when they came for dinner one afternoon. It's *very* pleasing on the eye. And actually helps me find things easier as I remember books more visually than I remember authors' names. 

Same with my CDs, but I haven't gone there yet.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 10, 2016)

It looks lovely. But i couldnt be arse bungled to do it.

CDs by genre. No exceptions.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> It looks lovely. But i couldnt be arse bungled to do it.
> 
> CDs by genre. No exceptions.


Me neither but I was lucky to have a visitor who relished the challenge. They even left a small Easter egg in there using an Ian Rankin book. 

CDs though, I could halfway do it by genre but my collection doesn't really have lots of really obvious divisions.

Eta, and what do you do within genres?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2016)

Some photos of the Street art bit of Josephine Avenue Urban Arts on Saturday. My favourite bit. I photo a lot of street art. This is chance to see them in action.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2016)

Protest after party in the streets 
















Brixton Black Lives Matter protest – street after-party in photos


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2016)

This is worth visiting on a Sunday Photos: Grassroots Sunday night live music at Club 414, Brixton


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

Er, yes.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Er, yes.




I'm sold!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm liking  

Photos: Street Art from Brixton Urban Art 2016 goes on display in Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema. 

Pop Brixton and The Ritzy announce pricey programme of Pop Ritzy events, July – Sept 2016


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema.
> 
> Pop Brixton and The Ritzy announce pricey programme of Pop Ritzy events, July – Sept 2016



It's not just to watch a film though is it? It includes an alcoholic drink, popcorn, and live music afterwards.

In fact, in most cinemas in the UK the cost of a glass of wine and a serving of popcorn will take the total expenditure to £20, if not more- never mind the live music afterwards. So not expensive at all, actually.

Do you get free booze, free popcorn and live music at the Peckham Rye cinema for £4.50? If so, I'll be there like a shot


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> It's not just to watch a film though is it? It includes an alcoholic drink, popcorn, and live music afterwards.
> 
> In fact, in most cinemas in the UK the cost of a glass of wine and a serving of popcorn will take the total expenditure to £20, if not more- and without live music afterwards. So not expensive at all, actually. Nice balanced article you got going there
> 
> Interesting comparison with the Peckham Rye joint in that article. Do you get free booze, free popcorn and live music as well, for £4.50? If so, I'll be there like a shot


Ah, I thought you'd be the first to make excuses. Clearly paying £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema on fold up seats  is great value to you because you have no inkling of how unaffordable that is to many people in the local community. And don't forget, Pop Brixton is supposed to be for _all the community. _

But visitors to the PeckhamPlex get a proper, comfortable seat, a better screen, a better sound system in a proper cinema, and they actually get to watch new films, not old ones that have already been screened countless times on TV. And they'd have plenty of cash left to buy a whole load more booze and popcorn if they so desired, and could find no shortage of similar bands to watch for free. And still have change.

Popcorn costs fuck all to make, as any smart Brixtonite knows - that's why they avoid the Ritzy's rip off prices and get a huge bag full from the Reliance Arcade.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah, I thought you'd be the first to make excuses. Clearly paying £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema on fold up seats  is great value to you because you have no inkling of how unaffordable that is to many people in the local community.


 No, it is great value to me because it includes an alcoholic drink, free popcorn and music afterwards 



> Popcorn costs fuck all to make, as any smart Brixtonite knows - that's why they avoid the Ritzy's rip off prices and get a huge bag full from the Reliance Arcade.


 Popcorn cinema *everywhere *is overpriced, not just that at Ritzy/ Pop. The overwhelming majoirty of people who go to any cinema in the United Kingdom will buy popcorn and alcoholic drinks at the cinema, rather than bring them in (indeed, it is highly likely most cinemas will not allow you to bring your own booze inside). Whichever way you want to spin it, £20 for a cinema screening, plus an alcoholic drink, plus popcorn, plus music afterwards, is not expensive at all.

As to the folding chairs and "but it's not even a new film" comments (a large truckload of facepalms has been ordered for the latter one), clearly your opinion of what constitutes a good cinematic experience differs dramatically mine and indeed that of many, many others.


----------



## pesh (Jul 12, 2016)

£20 a ticket to sit on shit plastic chairs watching a pub grade projector in a wooden box is pretty excessive.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

pesh said:


> £20 a ticket to sit on shit plastic chairs watching a pub grade projector in a wooden box is pretty excessive.


Indeed. And when you consider that it's on land provided by the council for free in what's supposed to a venture for all the local community, it's even more of a rip off.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> Popcorn cinema *everywhere *is overpriced, not just that at Ritzy/ Pop. The overwhelming majoirty of people who go to any cinema in the United Kingdom will buy popcorn and alcoholic drinks at the cinema, rather than bring them in (indeed, it is highly likely most cinemas will not allow you to bring your own booze inside). Whichever way you want to spin it, £20 for a cinema screening, plus an alcoholic drink, plus popcorn, plus music afterwards, is not expensive at all.


What happens if you don't want that one drink of cheap plonk and some popcorn that probably costs them 30p to make? And do you think a paltry £3 off for concessions is great value too? It's a fucking rip. It's not even a proper cinema and you don't even get a proper chair/screen/soundsystem, so it shouldn't even be compared to any UK cinema. It's a pop up novelty for the well heeled, run by a mega corporate chain.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema.  <snip>


WTAF?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 12, 2016)

All this arguing about rip offs reminds me there's a free gig at the Windmill tonight 

Les Sueques  @ south London's best small venue !!!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema.
> 
> Pop Brixton and The Ritzy announce pricey programme of Pop Ritzy events, July – Sept 2016



It's not even a makeshift cinema, aren't they using a part of Pop already constructed?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's not even a makeshift cinema, aren't they using a part of Pop already constructed?


Yep. It's in the shed-like events space at the back.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema.
> 
> Pop Brixton and The Ritzy announce pricey programme of Pop Ritzy events, July – Sept 2016



oh no..... a missed opportunity for themed fancy dress


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Er, yes.



Actually speechless.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 12, 2016)

The Ritzy popcorn is disgusting.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 12, 2016)

was offered some strawberries and cream flavoured "posh corn" last week by two women dressed as tennis players...
i asked if they liked the product they were promoting - expressions said it all. it was indeed rank.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Er, yes.





i really hope they don't have people in american police uniforms wandering around


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> i really hope they don't have people in american police uniforms wandering around


They really do. Edgy!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2016)

I always take my own booze and food to the ritzy. A ham sarnie and a can of cider are essential... tickets are about a tenner each....job done.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always take my own booze and food to the ritzy. A ham sarnie and a can of cider are essential... tickets are about a tenner each....job done.


I hope you realise that your statement proves that you have no awareness of, or sympathy for, those members of the local community who can't afford to spend £10 on a cinema ticket. You dreadful apologist for the capitalist corporate thugs who take profit from picturehouse cinemas.  etc


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I hope you realise that your statement proves that you have no awareness of, or sympathy for, those members of the local community who can't afford to spend £10 on a cinema ticket. You dreadful apologist for the capitalist corporate thugs who take profit from picturehouse cinemas.  etc



Yeah. I'm a dirty rotter.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> What happens if you don't want that one drink of cheap plonk and some popcorn that probably costs them 30p to make? And do you think a paltry £3 off for concessions is great value too? It's a fucking rip. It's not even a proper cinema and you don't even get a proper chair/screen/soundsystem, so it shouldn't even be compared to any UK cinema. It's a pop up novelty for the well heeled, run by a mega corporate chain.


If you don't want the full package of an alcoholic drink, a box of popcorn and live music afterwards, my advice of course would be to go to a normal cinema.

They are completely different experiences. Which is kind of the point. You're comparing apples to oranges, and it is as unfair as is irrelevant to compare the cost vs the cost of a normal cinema visit.

And if you think that kind of cost is for the well heeled then you have to include pretty much every single cinema chain in the country. Because whenever I've been to *any *cinema in the UK I've observed plenty of ordinary, working class-looking people spending upwards of £20 on simply admission, a drink and a box of popcorn, so I would suggest that kind of expenditure is far more common than you think it is.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 12, 2016)

For £20 I would expect proper metal cutlery and a porcelain plate with my popcorn


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges.



More like comparing apples off the market with the ones from Whole Foods Market


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

T & P said:


> And if you think that kind of cost is for the well heeled then you have to include pretty much every single cinema chain in the country


But the point you seem to be missing in your haste to make excuses for this rip off is that it's not comparable in any way to a regular cinema in terms of comfort, screen size, sound quality and all the other normal criteria that makes paying to see a film worthwhile. And this is supposed to be for 'the community' on land the council have provided for free.


T & P said:


> And if you think that kind of cost is for the well heeled then you have to include pretty much every single cinema chain in the country.


Err, how about the PeckhamPlex down the road?  £4.99 for the latest blockbuster release in a far more comfortable seat in an actual cinema with proper lighting, screen and sound, and £22 for a crappy foldaway seats in a re-purposed shed made of used container units. Or even a reasonable £7 for a proper seat in the Picture House chain in Stratford (just £5 concs). Strange that Brixton has to pay so much, especially in a - guffaw - green oasis for the community.

I note that you've made no comment about the hefty £19 charge for OAPs and concessions. No doubt that's great value in the word of plenty you appear to live in.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2016)

T & P said:


> If you don't want the full package of an alcoholic drink, a box of popcorn and live music afterwards, my advice of course would be to go to a normal cinema.
> 
> They are completely different experiences. Which is kind of the point. You're comparing apples to oranges, and it is as unfair as is irrelevant to compare the cost vs the cost of a normal cinema visit.
> 
> And if you think that kind of cost is for the well heeled then you have to include pretty much every single cinema chain in the country. Because whenever I've been to *any *cinema in the UK I've observed plenty of ordinary, working class-looking people spending upwards of £20 on simply admission, a drink and a box of popcorn, so I would suggest that kind of expenditure is far more common than you think it is.



Up my way in Loughborough Junction on the estate one of there complaints is that the Ritzy is to expensive.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2016)

T & P said:


> No, it is great value to me because it includes an alcoholic drink, free popcorn and music afterwards
> 
> Popcorn cinema *everywhere *is overpriced, not just that at Ritzy/ Pop. The overwhelming majoirty of people who go to any cinema in the United Kingdom will buy popcorn and alcoholic drinks at the cinema, *rather than bring them in (indeed, it is highly likely most cinemas will not allow you to bring your own booze inside).* Whichever way you want to spin it, £20 for a cinema screening, plus an alcoholic drink, plus popcorn, plus music afterwards, is not expensive at all.
> 
> .



It does piss off Cineworld off that people smuggle there popcorn in from the Reliance Arcade. And people do bring there own drinks. Ritzy does not allow it but still happens. They have not yet started searching peoples bags.Perhaps an idea?

Its not great value for the punter to to have it all included in the same ticket. Its great value for Cineworld.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Up my way in Loughborough Junction on the estate one of there complaints is that the Ritzy is to expensive.


I still struggle to see how they can justify charging £13 Adult and £12 OAP tickets when the same chain charges just £7 or £5 in Stratford. Why should Brixton OAPS have to pay over double? And they really don't seem keen to get OAPS into their cinema with a miserly £5 off membership cards (Standard £55, Retired £50).


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Look what I saw on my way home from the football tonight!



Sooooo cute!


----------



## ash (Jul 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> It does piss off Cineworld off that people smuggle there popcorn in from the Reliance Arcade. And people do bring there own drinks. Ritzy does not allow it but still happens. They have not yet started searching peoples bags.Perhaps an idea?
> 
> Its not great value for the punter to to have it all included in the same ticket. Its great value for Cineworld.




You've got to be mad not to smuggle in bags of reliance arcade popcorn at a pond a pop!! Although once I've got beyond 3 kids it can be a bit of a challenge


----------



## Twattor (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I still struggle to see how they can justify charging £13 Adult and £12 OAP tickets when the same chain charges just £7 or £5 in Stratford. Why should Brixton OAPS have to pay over double? And they really don't seem keen to get OAPS into their cinema with a miserly £5 off membership cards (Standard £55, Retired £50).


For some reason Stratford seems to be partially outside the brand and isn't covered by membership. I wonder whether the price differential between here and there reflects the subsidisation of members' discounts on food, drink and tickets that you get in the Ritzy.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I note that you've made no comment about the hefty £19 charge for OAPs and concessions. No doubt that's great value in the word of plenty you appear to live in.


Are OAPs and "concessions" allowed in there?
I thought that was what the security was all about - to deter curious outsiders.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I still struggle to see how they can justify charging £13 Adult and £12 OAP tickets when the same chain charges just £7 or £5 in Stratford. Why should Brixton OAPS have to pay over double? And they really don't seem keen to get OAPS into their cinema with a miserly £5 off membership cards (Standard £55, Retired £50).


In the immortal lyric of Cabaret:

Money makes the world go around,
Of that we can be sure.
(....) on being poor.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 13, 2016)

Whirled membership is £99.00 for a year.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Whirled membership is £99.00 for a year.


And that gives you free entry to FIFTY films a year, plus you can bring a guest in for free with you every time, along with other benefits.
The £55 Ritzy membership gives you a comparatively paltry 4 free films per year, no free guests, and just £2 off all subsequent films.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Twattor said:


> For some reason Stratford seems to be partially outside the brand and isn't covered by membership. I wonder whether the price differential between here and there reflects the subsidisation of members' discounts on food, drink and tickets that you get in the Ritzy.


Members only get 10% off the Ritzy's already high food and drink prices.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> And that gives you free entry to FIFTY films a year, plus you can bring a guest in for free with you every time, along with other benefits.
> The £55 Ritzy membership gives you a comparatively paltry 4 free films per year, no free guests, and just £2 off all subsequent films.



Agree about being good value but a large single outlay for a many people. They are advertising that membership is available so looks like members are departing, which would be a shame. It's also a shame it's closed on a Saturday evening.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Agree about being good value but a large single outlay for a many people. They are advertising that membership is available so looks like members are departing, which would be a shame. It's also a shame it's closed on a Saturday evening.


Whirled is a different kettle of fish to the Ritzy. It's a small independent members cinema showing current world and art house cinema with none of the advertising/buying power of a large corporate chain like the Ritzy. That said, for a couple, £50 each seems good value for what amounts to near-unlimited films for the entire year. £1 each for a film per week for a movie buff seems exceptional value.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Whirled is a different kettle of fish to the Ritzy. It's a small independent members cinema showing current world and art house cinema with none of the advertising/buying power of a large corporate chain like the Ritzy. That said, for a couple, £50 each seems good value for what amounts to near-unlimited films for the entire year. £1 each for a film per week for a movie buff seems exceptional value.



I'm aware of the difference. I'm single. I like Whirled.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Angellic said:


> I'm aware of the difference. I'm single. I like Whirled.


A weekly pass for the Whirled Cinema is still cheaper than a single weekend ticket for the Ritzy. I like Whirled too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> It does piss off Cineworld off that people smuggle there popcorn in from the Reliance Arcade. And people do bring there own drinks. Ritzy does not allow it but still happens. They have not yet started searching peoples bags.Perhaps an idea?
> 
> Its not great value for the punter to to have it all included in the same ticket. Its great value for Cineworld.



Some years back they did start doing bag searches at the ritzy...but it didn't last long.

Streatham Odeon does from time to time...key is to dodge security as they search someone else.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Streatham Odeon does from time to time...key is to dodge security as they search someone else.


Streatham is also cheaper overall than the Ritzy, with prices from £9.25 Adults/Concs £7.50.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2016)

Ritzy is expensive, but you can go for £5 if you're a member on Monday and I've just got back from a cheeky weekday afternoon Ab Fab - tickets were £8 as it was before 5pm.
I still don't see why it should be more expensive than say Stratford though 

I never buy food in the cinema - I'll take a bottle of water from home, maybe, but I view it as I'm there to watch the film not stuff my face!

Edit - oo I think that didn't come over too well. Of course anyone else is free to stuff themselves silly!


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Ritzy is expensive, but you can go for £5 if you're a member on Monday and I've just got back from a cheeky weekday afternoon Ab Fab - tickets were £8 as it was before 5pm.
> I still don't see why it should be more expensive than say Stratford though


Or the PeckhamPlex. I can't afford to buy a membership.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2016)

I agree it's a chunk to shell out in 1 go, but it does in effect pay for itself as you get 4 free tickets. I like having a cinema local to me - I don't think I'd go as much if I had to travel to Peckham each time...... mind you then I'd be saving a ton of money!!


----------



## Twattor (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Members only get 10% off the Ritzy's already high food and drink prices.


I wonder what the food and drink prices are like at Stratford; does the the differential pricing apply across the board or just on ticket prices?  May check it out if I can be arsed.

I also wonder how Stratford had the autonomy to opt out of the chain membership policy, and whether other branches would be able to do so and reduce their pricing accordingly.


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2016)

I misread the times at Vue Purley Way, took the wife and kids out there and ended up buying two adult and two kid tickets for Angry Birds and about 10.30 on a Saturday morning. I nearly collapsed when they told me the price. And I told my daughter to stop eyeing up the crap in the shop.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> A weekly pass for the Whirled Cinema is still cheaper than a single weekend ticket for the Ritzy. I like Whirled too.


kids films on a saturday at whirled are brilliant. luckily i have kids so good excuse to go.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> The Ritzy and Pop Brixton are just taking the piss. £20 to watch an old film in a makeshift cinema.
> 
> Pop Brixton and The Ritzy announce pricey programme of Pop Ritzy events, July – Sept 2016



I was passing Coram Fields in Holborn today and saw outdoor film advertised for £12. Its by Pop Up Screens who are doing outdoor films across London. They also say people can bring there own food. No obligation to buy the food that’s for sale.

I think its the people I saw setting up in Vauxhall gardens recently. Professional job with big outdoor screen.


----------



## Jangleballix (Jul 14, 2016)

editor said:


> I still struggle to see how they can justify charging £13 Adult and £12 OAP tickets when the same chain charges just £7 or £5 in Stratford. Why should Brixton OAPS have to pay over double? And they really don't seem keen to get OAPS into their cinema with a miserly £5 off membership cards (Standard £55, Retired £50).


Silver Screen tickets for the over 60's are a better deal at £5.50 or so.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> Silver Screen tickets for the over 60's are a better deal at £5.50 or so.


It's a good price, but there's restrictions in place and it's only available on Thursday afternoons.


----------



## Smick (Jul 15, 2016)

I went to the beach thing on top of the Popes Road supermarket last night. It wasn't my choice at all, but out wasn't so bad. £4.40 for a pint, plastic glasses though. I enjoyed sitting outside on a deckchair in the good weather, watching the aeroplanes and the trains. There was a DJ until 10 playing 80s and early 90s music. There was one guy dressed as an American policeman. I'm not sure what his story was. Everyone else was in normal clothes. The bouncers were very friendly. The whole idea is a bit odd, but I wouldn't discourage anyone from going.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2016)

If the coffee at the Ritzy wasn't so disgusting I'd happily buy it when I sit on the chairs in the square. Instead I smuggle it from Rosie's or 3 Little Birds. I use an old Ritzy cup to disguise it.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2016)

Twattor said:


> For some reason Stratford seems to be partially outside the brand and isn't covered by membership. I wonder whether the price differential between here and there reflects the subsidisation of members' discounts on food, drink and tickets that you get in the Ritzy.



We discussed the price difference back when it first became apparent - ISTR the Cineworld excuse was that Brixton has a different demographic to Stratford. In other words we are richer so we pay more. Well, fuck you very much.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Brixton is still pretty busy and there's a fair few people taking in the delightful summer night air in Windrush Gardens and the Peace Gardens. Seems to be a fair bit of post-Country Show, post all-day drinking stroppiness too.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

They're evicting them out of the Gresham Road squat


----------



## tompound (Jul 18, 2016)

Posting this in here rather than the 'Food news' thread, the Brixton Pound has now left the arch and moved to what was Art Nouveau cafe, 77 Atlantic Road. We will continue to run a small cafe here on a pay-what-you-feel basis, and will be making the basement available for functions and meeting space for local groups etc. 

We're very tentatively opening from this afternoon and welcome people to come and check it out - we've got tea/coffee, wifi, and a toaster!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice little feature on Morleys here:

Inside The Brixton Department Store With 130 Years Of History


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> We discussed the price difference back when it first became apparent - ISTR the Cineworld excuse was that Brixton has a different demographic to Stratford. In other words we are richer so we pay more. Well, fuck you very much.



You are right. What they say is that Stratford is not central London. So lower price. However the new East Dulwich cinema is also more. 

It's all about demographics. 

My friend told me that Odeon in Camden are doing cheap evening prices Monday to Thursday.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> You are right. What they say is that Stratford is not central London. So lower price. However the new East Dulwich cinema is also more.
> 
> It's all about demographics.
> 
> My friend told me that Odeon in Camden are doing cheap evening prices Monday to Thursday.



Saw a film at Odeon Panton St. Early evening but only £6.00. Pretty good value.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Rumour is that Brixton Wholefoods is facing an almighty rent hike in the autumn. That ludicrous Article place (with its 'curated trainers') already pays a sky high amount for rent so no doubt the landlords are fully aware of the fat, pocket-lining rent they can squeeeeeze out of their properties in the area.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

The Gresham Road squatters have now been hoofed out. I just passed them outside in the street.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2016)

Ugh, all bad news today after a stunning weekend.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Rumour is that Brixton Wholefoods is facing an almighty rent hike in the autumn. <snip>





editor said:


> The Gresham Road squatters have now been hoofed out. <snip>


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Popped into Dip & Flip today and it was very quiet indeed. For a restaurant, their prices aren't too bad though: beer is £4.50/pint (inc Estrelle and 4.8% Kromabacher Pils) and all cocktails £5.50. 

Dirty Burger has been completely empty every time I've passed recently, day or night.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Popped into Dip & Flip today and it was very quiet indeed. For a restaurant, their prices aren't too bad though: beer is £4.50/pint (inc Estrelle and 4.8% Kromabacher Pils) and all cocktails £5.50.
> 
> Dirty Burger has been completely empty every time I've passed recently, day or night.


Cos it looks like a dingy nightclub. I don't like eating in dingy nightclubs.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Cos it looks like a dingy nightclub. I don't like eating in dingy nightclubs.


That's pretty much what I thought. 

The food was excellent and you got a lot for your money, full marks there but it wasn't a very nice space to eat in.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Lovely sunset tonight


----------



## Maharani (Jul 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That's pretty much what I thought.
> 
> The food was excellent and you got a lot for your money, full marks there but it wasn't a very nice space to eat in.


Was it dirty enough though?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Lovely sunset tonight
> 
> View attachment 89713


The full moon is incredible from my garden tonight. Just spent half an hour in awe of it.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> The full moon is incredible from my garden tonight. Just spent half an hour in awe of it.



It is. I'm watching it glow and glide across the sky.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> The full moon is incredible from my garden tonight. Just spent half an hour in awe of it.


I just went out and snapped it.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2016)

The hot weather has already brought out a lot of VERY LOUD arguments on the estate.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I just went out and snapped it.
> 
> View attachment 89714



What camera did you use? Did you need a tripod?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2016)

editor said:


> The hot weather has already brought out a lot of VERY LOUD arguments on the estate.


Think that's more the full moon.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 19, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> What camera did you use? Did you need a tripod?



and a telescope?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> What camera did you use? Did you need a tripod?


Hand held Olympus OM-D with a fairly basic 300mm zoom.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Popped into Dip & Flip today and it was very quiet indeed. For a restaurant, their prices aren't too bad though: beer is £4.50/pint (inc Estrelle and 4.8% Kromabacher Pils) and all cocktails £5.50.
> 
> Dirty Burger has been completely empty every time I've passed recently, day or night.



so you take a meat sandwich - and soak it in gravy. wtf? a wet hot meat sandwich that will fall apart and burn your fingers? why?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 20, 2016)

wtf was going on in burgess park last night? hundreds and hundreds of kids/young adults milling about all over the path. was a minefield to get through on a bike. no problem with that, it's a public walkway/cycle way. but despite taking it *very* slowly, still got a couple of shots of water in the face (as did the other cyclists trying to get through) and a bit of racial abuse thrown in for good measure. er, wtf?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> wtf was going on in burgess park last night? hundreds and hundreds of kids/young adults milling about all over the path. was a minefield to get through on a bike. no problem with that, it's a public walkway/cycle way. but despite taking it *very* slowly, still got a couple of shots of water in the face (as did the other cyclists trying to get through) and a bit of racial abuse thrown in for good measure. er, wtf?



End of term 'high japes.'

Police were involved...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 20, 2016)

Ah... is it summer holidays now? 

At least it's water pistols these days anyway. Though I wouldn't wanna get a shot in the face going at normal speed through there. Probably should have got off and walked it through in hindsight.


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> wtf was going on in burgess park last night? hundreds and hundreds of kids/young adults milling about all over the path. was a minefield to get through on a bike. no problem with that, it's a public walkway/cycle way. but despite taking it *very* slowly, still got a couple of shots of water in the face (as did the other cyclists trying to get through) and a bit of racial abuse thrown in for good measure. er, wtf?


At least you didn't get stabbed, unlike a copper up in Hyde Park when a mass water pistol fight turned violent

Hyde Park 'water fight' violence sees police officer stabbed - BBC News

Hot weather seems to bring up the cuntiness in people.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 20, 2016)

Let's hope it doesn't spell another summer of chaos and race riots. There was a pretty nasty racial undertone in burgess yesterday as I rode through.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> At least you didn't get stabbed, unlike a copper up in Hyde Park when a mass water pistol fight turned violent
> 
> Hyde Park 'water fight' violence sees police officer stabbed - BBC News
> 
> Hot weather seems to bring up the cuntiness in people.


you're not fussed about the other four coppers then. why not?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 20, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> so you take a meat sandwich - and soak it in gravy. wtf?



No, you don't soak it, you dip a corner of it in gravy - the clue's in the name.



Harbourite said:


> a wet hot meat sandwich that will fall apart and burn your fingers? why?



Neither of these things are likely to happen, no more so than when eating any other burger.


----------



## MissL (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone know what happened in Tulse Hill estate last night? The area between Jubilee Primary and the cut through with Leander Road has been taped off all day.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2016)

Brixton Pound have moved into the old Art Nouveau cafe. 












Brixton Pound opens up cafe and community space in Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2016)

MissL said:


> Anyone know what happened in Tulse Hill estate last night? The area between Jubilee Primary and the cut through with Leander Road has been taped off all day.


No idea - I'd expect the usual type of hot weather-related trouble ie people outside later than usual and shorter tempered than usual.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2016)

MissL said:


> Anyone know what happened in Tulse Hill estate last night? The area between Jubilee Primary and the cut through with Leander Road has been taped off all day.



Quite dramatic, according to Twitter: 'Party got out of control. Shots fired. Police running away.'


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a long ladder I can borrow?. I need to trim some ivy.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2016)

Those wacky Brixton Boulevard types!

Who the fuck are Quantcast?

https://twitter.com/hashtag/ItsQuantcastBeach?src=hash


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2016)

Some of the artworks in Windrush Square have been tagged. There may be a message there but it's unreadable due to the lack of talent.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 20, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone have a long ladder I can borrow?. I need to trim some ivy.


Trim some ivy, or spy on a neighbour sunbathing topless?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89757
> 
> Some of the artworks in Windrush Square have been tagged. There may be a message there but it's unreadable due to the lack of talent.



Clearly says SAUC£..clever eh?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Clearly say SAUC£..clever eh?


The £ bit seems to have vanished for this one.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2016)

editor said:


> The £ bit seems to have vanished for this one.


Obviously did that one when he was skint.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 20, 2016)

'For rent' sign on Windrush Square toilets - takes the piss!


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 20, 2016)

discobastard said:


> No, you don't soak it, you dip a corner of it in gravy - the clue's in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of these things are likely to happen, no more so than when eating any other burger.


thanks for the clarification of one half of the name. i don't get the "flip" clue in the name - can you help with that bit?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> 'For rent' sign on Windrush Square toilets - takes the piss!



Former Public Convenience, Windrush Square, London, SW2 1JQ | Lambert Smith Hampton


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Former Public Convenience, Windrush Square, London, SW2 1JQ | Lambert Smith Hampton


There goes the dream of those toilets being put back into use.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89757
> 
> Some of the artworks in Windrush Square have been tagged. There may be a message there but it's unreadable due to the lack of talent.


I think it reads 'I'm a fuckwit'.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 21, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> 'For rent' sign on Windrush Square toilets - takes the piss!


not any more.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 21, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> thanks for the clarification of one half of the name. i don't get the "flip" clue in the name - can you help with that bit?


No idea, sorry


----------



## discobastard (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89756
> 
> Those wacky Brixton Boulevard types!
> 
> ...


Digital advertising/audience measurement company. Bit of a weird sponsorship/ally thing going on there.


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 21, 2016)

I find it a bit weird, in the current climate, to have US 'police officers' promoting tacky commercial ventures where a ' Black Lives Matter' protest has just taken place. 

Actually no, not weird. Crass and tacky might be better words to use.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> I find it a bit weird, in the current climate, to have US 'police officers' promoting tacky commercial ventures where a ' Black Lives Matter' protest has just taken place.
> 
> Actually no, not weird. Crass and tacky might be better words to use.


That's pretty much how I felt.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> There goes the dream of those toilets being put back into use.



I think they say a bidder who can restore some sort of public toilet use will be looked on more favourably.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I think they say a bidder who can restore some sort of public toilet use will be looked on more favourably.


Assuming such a bidder turns up and can somehow juggle a paid public loo into their business plans. I will be amazed if anything more than the most minimal of offerings is provided, if anything.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I think they say a bidder who can restore some sort of public toilet use will be looked on more favourably.



Yeah, assuming someone can make an economically viable proposal to run a public bog while paying central Brixton market rent then they'll be right in there. 

Or it might be a bar.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, assuming someone can make an economically viable proposal to run a public bog while paying central Brixton market rent then they'll be right in there.
> 
> Or it might be a bar.



Luxury lavatories?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> thanks for the clarification of one half of the name. i don't get the "flip" clue in the name - can you help with that bit?


Flip is because they also sell burgers I think.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, assuming someone can make an economically viable proposal to run a public bog while paying central Brixton market rent then they'll be right in there.
> 
> Or it might be a bar.


There's a former public toilet near work that's now a coffee shop/cafe. I think it might be called The Convenience.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 21, 2016)

Ms T said:


> There's a former public toilet near work that's now a coffee shop/cafe. I think it might be called The Convenience.



It is.  I've been there and it's alright.

There used to be a small bar/club called Ginglik in and old public toilet in Shepherd's Bush which was a great venue.  I believe it's closed now.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 21, 2016)

Plenty to choose from. Bermondsey Arts Club is ok. 

Down The Pan: Bars And Restaurants In Toilets


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That's pretty much what I thought.
> 
> The food was excellent and you got a lot for your money, full marks there but it wasn't a very nice space to eat in.


Did it make the customer feel edgy, like they were chilling in the projects?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Let's hope it doesn't spell another summer of chaos and race riots. There was a pretty nasty racial undertone in burgess yesterday as I rode through.


Eh? The days of Camberwell/walworth having the ability to turn out fields of white partying teenagers are long long gone. Who was being racist to who?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89757
> 
> Some of the artworks in Windrush Square have been tagged. There may be a message there but it's unreadable due to the lack of talent.


These artworks are fantastic.  Totally fallen in love with the astronaut one with the badger type animal coming out of the spacesuit.   Been hoping to get a pic of that one.  But don't really get the chance as I usually pass it in a cab.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Did it make the customer feel edgy, like they were chilling in the projects?


No. Not at all. 

Like I said it was a just very nice burger in a rather drab and uninviting space. 

Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

T & P said:


> At least you didn't get stabbed, unlike a copper up in Hyde Park when a mass water pistol fight turned violent
> 
> Hyde Park 'water fight' violence sees police officer stabbed - BBC News
> 
> Hot weather seems to bring up the cuntiness in people.


interesting. when 100 or so millwall divs had a scap inside wembley, you should have seen it on here. Page after page. teenagers knifing coppers and each other at a party in a park here with endless bottles thrown. two posts.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Eh? The days of Camberwell/walworth having the ability to turn out fields of white partying teenagers are long long gone. Who was being racist to who?



Well, not me to anyone thats for damn sure. But I got told to 'fuck off white man', heard some others shouting 'get the white guys'. For whatever reason most cyclists are white so we all got a bit of a hit of it. tbh i dont really give a shit about that but i hope the water pistol thing aint a keeper. not exactly safe being blinded by water on a bike. 

there were 'kids' spraying each other again last night but a few cops standing around the stabbing zone so i guess they werent gonna go after cyclists in front of them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

-


Reiabuzz said:


> Well, not me to anyone thats for damn sure. But I got told to 'fuck off white man', heard some others shouting 'get the white guys'. For whatever reason most cyclists are white so we all got a bit of a hit of it. tbh i dont really give a shit about that but i hope the water pistol thing aint a keeper. not exactly safe being blinded by water on a bike.
> 
> there were 'kids' spraying each other again last night but a few cops standing around the stabbing zone so i guess they werent gonna go after cyclists in front of them.



ah i see. Sorry that happened.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 21, 2016)

it was actually quite refreshing  (well, not the abuse but the water was)


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Let's hope it doesn't spell another summer of chaos and race riots. There was a pretty nasty racial undertone in burgess yesterday as I rode through.


How so?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 21, 2016)

I explained that a few posts up


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I explained that a few posts up


Just read.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2016)

If anyone wants to cheat at Pokemon Go, there's a web site which shows the real time location of the monsters.  There's usually a handful of them in Ruskin Park PokéVision — Find, locate and track Pokemon near you or anywhere in the world live & realtime in Pokemon GO!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

...


David Clapson said:


> If anyone wants to cheat at Pokemon Go, there's a web site which shows the real time location of the monsters.  There's usually a handful of them in Ruskin Park PokéVision — Find, locate and track Pokemon near you or anywhere in the world live & realtime in Pokemon GO!


great, i'll give it to my four year old. thanks.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Had anyone else spotted this new chain addition to local eateries?
16/03828/FUL	 |			  Change of use from use class A1 (shops) to use class A3 (Restaurant and cafe) together with the installation of a new shop front and display of 1 externally illuminated. fascia sign, 1 projecting sign internally illuminated sign and 1 awning. (Town Planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  411 Brixton Road London SW9 7DG

From the 70% off sales flash it looks like the landlords here are taking a cue from Network Rail.

Slap next to the Beehive - these are (were?) last two "normal" shoe shops in Brixton (i.e. not trainers).

Music to the ears of our friends in the planning & Progress lobbies no doubt - what is not to die for in having an alternative to Wahaca less than 100 yards away? And who cares about the black pensioners who use the shoe shops?
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Tortilla currently operates under the following locations without full cooking extraction, where the
food is regenerated in a combination oven:
 460 Strand, WC2R
 Cranbourne St. location in Brighton, BN1
 Clapham Junction, SW11
 144 Camden High Street, NW1
 Nottingham, Intu Victoria Centre, NG1
 227 Finchley Road, NW3
 6 Pancras Sq, Kings Cross, N1C
 Victoria Place, SW1
Tortilla serve a mix of hot and cold toppings and fillings which are then combined to form a few key
product offerings using an assembly-line servery nearly identical to how Subway operates. For our
A1 style stores the initial preparation of the hot food toppings is done at our 2500 sqft Central
Product Unit (CPU) located at:
Arch 25 Handel Business Centre
73 Bondway
London SW8 1SQ
(form the planning application)

I note that no-one has yet lodged an objection - though I understand there is a Brixton Society objection on the officer's desk.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

yeah, but you can't quaff a patent leather sturdy shoe after a day on the trading floor, darling.

i just think high streets are fucked in general.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> yeah, but you can't quaff a patent leather sturdy shoe after a day on the trading floor, darling.


I wonder how the diners will react if some of the Beehive regulars decide to park themselves on the outside seating for their cigarette breaks?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Former Public Convenience, Windrush Square, London, SW2 1JQ | Lambert Smith Hampton





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, assuming someone can make an economically viable proposal to run a public bog while paying central Brixton market rent then they'll be right in there.
> 
> Or it might be a bar.


 Brixton used to host various sleazy nightclubs. Presumably it could make a good dungeon or cottage themed club. 

Whats the odds on it becoming another a burger joint?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

is the pope a catholic?
it tony blair a cunt?
is it cold in the north pole?
_are their places to eat in Brixton?_


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2016)

surely it'll reach peak stuff your face soon? I reckon it might have even passed that point.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Brixton used to host various sleazy nightclubs. Presumably it could make a good dungeon or cottage themed club.
> Whats the odds on it becoming another a burger joint?


Funnily enough it could easily be a Mexican Tortilla joint - the cooking equipment required for Mexican Tortilla (c) as per the application above is a catering sized microwave combi oven- like those sold by Lidl. No fumes necessary.

Mexicans used to be quite proficient on the S/M front (remember Django).
Underground dungeon theme restaurant - Tortilla and Whips?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> ...
> 
> great, i'll give it to my four year old. thanks.


But what will you do when s/he demands to be taken out hunting? This is how Southwark looks right now:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Former Public Convenience, Windrush Square, London, SW2 1JQ | Lambert Smith Hampton


come on. Names and ideas for possible businesses please

'Burgers at your convenience'

Now-wash-your-hands Cafe


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Had anyone else spotted this new chain addition to local eateries?
> 16/03828/FUL	 |			  Change of use from use class A1 (shops) to use class A3 (Restaurant and cafe) together with the installation of a new shop front and display of 1 externally illuminated. fascia sign, 1 projecting sign internally illuminated sign and 1 awning. (Town Planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  411 Brixton Road London SW9 7DG
> 
> From the 70% off sales flash it looks like the landlords here are taking a cue from Network Rail.
> ...




There's a shoe shop next to the smaller Sainsbury's near Gresham Rd, that's also closing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> But what will you do when s/he demands to be taken out hunting? This is how Southwark looks right now:


I was annoyed to find out - by a visitor - that there was a pokemon in my living room. I want to charge rent.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> surely it'll reach peak stuff your face soon? I reckon it might have even passed that point.


There's another new restaurant wanting to open at 36 Atlantic Road. The change of use application is posted on the lamp posts. Currently it's a food shop: Brixton Supermarket, 36 Atlantic Road, London - Supermarkets near Brixton Tube Station


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Had anyone else spotted this new chain addition to local eateries?
> 16/03828/FUL	 |			  Change of use from use class A1 (shops) to use class A3 (Restaurant and cafe) together with the installation of a new shop front and display of 1 externally illuminated. fascia sign, 1 projecting sign internally illuminated sign and 1 awning. (Town Planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  411 Brixton Road London SW9 7DG
> 
> From the 70% off sales flash it looks like the landlords here are taking a cue from Network Rail.
> ...


there used to be so many shoe sops in brixton. Its hopeless now.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Had anyone else spotted this new chain addition to local eateries?
> 16/03828/FUL	 |			  Change of use from use class A1 (shops) to use class A3 (Restaurant and cafe) together with the installation of a new shop front and display of 1 externally illuminated. fascia sign, 1 projecting sign internally illuminated sign and 1 awning. (Town Planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  411 Brixton Road London SW9 7DG
> 
> From the 70% off sales flash it looks like the landlords here are taking a cue from Network Rail.
> ...


Sigh. We're rapidly turning a foodie nu-chain 'destination,' although there may be signs that Peak Foodie is being reached in some departments. Both Dirty Burger and Dip & Flip burgers seem to be really struggling.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> there used to be so many shoe sops in brixton. Its hopeless now.


Foot Locker is returning (Not that I ever went there!).


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> surely it'll reach peak stuff your face soon? I reckon it might have even passed that point.


I had occasion to be in Islington Upper Street recently. In comparison Brixton is a place where you could starve to death.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2016)

Angellic said:


> There's a shoe shop next to the smaller Sainsbury's near Gresham Rd, that's also closing.



Update. It was open today so i chatted to the guy who works there. He told me that the old version closed as their lease was up. The new owner has the shop for at least 6 months though there is planning permission to demolish the building and rebuild. It's not much of a building, basically the shoe shop and another floor sandwiched between 2 larger buildings.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> perhaps the old toilets could become a s
> 
> come on. Names and ideas for possible businesses please
> 
> ...




Just a Wee One.


----------



## djdando (Jul 21, 2016)

No doubt it'll be "W.C. wine and charcuterie" a la Clapham


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Tortilla currently operates under the following locations without full cooking extraction, where the
> food is regenerated in a combination oven:


They spin that "regeneration" rather neatly:


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2016)

Is the Dogstar changing its name back to Atlantic? There's a new looking big "Atlantic" sign painted on the roof. Or maybe I've just never noticed it before!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Is the Dogstar changing its name back to Atlantic? There's a new looking big "Atlantic" sign painted on the roof. Or maybe I've just never noticed it before!


No, but they're doing a rather wonderful paint job which is seeing the pub's exterior getting a really sympathetic makeover. It's great to see the name being restored.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 22, 2016)

Maybe there's a positive thing about this Pokémon stuff. A friends son who is a committed couch potato has been out walking for hours each day, and improving his map reading skills


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 22, 2016)

Those sanctimonious cultural appropriators at Tortilla can get bent - real Mexican food is often STUFFED with lard. No pig no prizes.
(and the only burrito I ever bought from them, in the middle of London, was so salty it would have shrivelled a ship's biscuit.)


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

They're back: Five years after their premises were burnt down, Foot Locker to return to Brixton


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Promoting a trendy bar in the Village. I'm sure it's what Olive Morris would have wanted.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 23, 2016)

editor said:


> They spin that "regeneration" rather neatly:
> View attachment 89788


With Brexit-style candour, I notice Lidl's vegetables are now "Honestly Grown"

What on earth does that mean? And whose vegetables are dishonestly grown?


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 23, 2016)

supermarket vegetables - manured with deceit and LIES.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 23, 2016)

How did I miss this?
RHS Chelsea Flower Show garden rebuilt in Brixton's Little Angel's Park / RHS Gardening


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 23, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> I find it a bit weird, in the current climate, to have US 'police officers' promoting tacky commercial ventures where a ' Black Lives Matter' protest has just taken place.
> 
> Actually no, not weird. Crass and tacky might be better words to use.


or "fcuking insensitive"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2016)

editor said:


> They spin that "regeneration" rather neatly:
> 
> View attachment 89788


Not carbon neutral then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2016)

editor said:


> They're back: Five years after their premises were burnt down, Foot Locker to return to Brixton


Just in time for round two I suspect


----------



## hendo (Jul 23, 2016)

Passed the dip and flip place that replaced Kaff a couple of times this afternoon. On a buzzy and sunny Saturday not a single customer. Closed by Christmas I'll wager.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 23, 2016)

hendo said:


> Passed the dip and flip place that replaced Kaff a couple of times this afternoon. On a buzzy and sunny Saturday not a single customer. Closed by Christmas I'll wager.



They may be losing a bit of business because of the ill-feeling caused by Kaff's closure. Nobody likes ruthless, greedy landlords.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 23, 2016)

*status update*

Enjoying shisha in brockwell park


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2016)

I didn't join in but people seemed to be enjoying it 












Singing for Unity in Windrush Square, Brixton – in photos


----------



## discobastard (Jul 24, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> They may be losing a bit of business because of the ill-feeling caused by Kaff's closure. Nobody likes ruthless, greedy landlords.


Doubt it. The business has nothing to do with Kaff's closure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I didn't join in but people seemed to be enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realise how much Brixton's white these days


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Didn't realise how much Brixton's white these days


You got that from 2 photos?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You got that from 2 photos?


it's quite clear this group is almost entirely monochrome


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Doubt it. The business has nothing to do with Kaff's closure.



It's just such a stark contrast, the soulless nature of Dip & Flip compared to the nice vibe at Kaff. I've nothing per se against Dip & Flip (although the dip part is weird. And maybe the decor).


----------



## discobastard (Jul 24, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> It's just such a stark contrast, the soulless nature of Dip & Flip compared to the nice vibe at Kaff. I've nothing per se against Dip & Flip (although the dip part is weird. And maybe the decor).


No, the dip part is *great*. It really is. The rest of it is soulless though.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> No, the dip part is *great*. It really is. The rest of it is soulless though.


 Is it conventional gravy, ie Sunday roastish?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 24, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Is it conventional gravy, ie Sunday roastish?


Yes, nothing out the ordinary. Just a really good addition to a great burger.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 24, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> It's just such a stark contrast, the soulless nature of Dip & Flip compared to the nice vibe at Kaff. I've nothing per se against Dip & Flip (although the dip part is weird. And maybe the decor).


I am the only person who didn't really get what the supposed attraction of kaff was? Only tried it once for lunch - it was ok ish, bit dull, full of people working rather than eating or talking - never understood what was so special about it.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I am the only person who didn't really get what the supposed attraction of kaff was? Only tried it once for lunch - it was ok ish, bit dull, full of people working rather than eating or talking - never understood what was so special about it.


The punters were nice and mellow, and it was quite cheap. Good for lazy lounging.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Yes, nothing out the ordinary. Just a really good addition to a great burger.


surely it should be called flip and dip - given logical order of "flipping" the burger that you then "dip" in gravy?
otherwise you have nothing to "dip" whilst waiting for the "flip"?
or am i being a flipping dipstick?


----------



## Angellic (Jul 25, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Update. It was open today so i chatted to the guy who works there. He told me that the old version closed as their lease was up. The new owner has the shop for at least 6 months though there is planning permission to demolish the building and rebuild. It's not much of a building, basically the shoe shop and another floor sandwiched between 2 larger buildings.



Further update. The shoe shop is the building. No 1st floor but a rather makeshift shed on the roof.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I am the only person who didn't really get what the supposed attraction of kaff was? Only tried it once for lunch - it was ok ish, bit dull, full of people working rather than eating or talking - never understood what was so special about it.


If you're a freelancer, being able to find a relaxed and affordable place where you can get on with your work for a while is quite a challenge and Kaff fitted the bill perfectly.

The staff were super friendly, the tea/coffee was pretty cheap, the cakes were made by a lady around the corner and some of the evening events were great fun.

The owners were also very quick to support local causes (they were the first to stock our chartity beer and often gave us back more money than we were due). Nothing similar can be found in Brixton and I regularly bump into some of their former patrons who lament the demise of such a lovely cafe.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 25, 2016)

Kaff was brilliant. It was a little oasis. Lovely staff. Excellent coffee. Reasonably priced beer. Good wifi. And a half-naked 'eccentric' woman named Maria who would try to pop in a few times a day.

There's nothing like it in Brixton now. All the glowing apple logos could be a bit off-putting but we freelancers have to work somewhere other than home or we'd go stir-crazy. They did have the odd day when they'd ban laptops though.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Kaff was brilliant. It was a little oasis. Lovely staff. Excellent coffee. Reasonably priced beer. Good wifi. And a half-naked 'eccentric' woman named Maria who would try to pop in a few times a day.


She popped into Dip & Flip recently and the staff definitely weren't sure how to deal with her!


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

This is worth a look on a Sunday night Sundays at Club 414, Brixton – great live music, free entry


----------



## phillm (Jul 25, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> come on. Names and ideas for possible businesses please
> 
> 'Burgers at your convenience'
> 
> Now-wash-your-hands Cafe



Eat shit and fry .....


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 25, 2016)

phillm said:


> Eat shit and fry .....


"Peaky Burgers"

19th century street gang themed burger "den", serving home distilled "moonshine" at "cutthroat" prices, staffed by urchins with Brummie accents.


----------



## phillm (Jul 25, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> "Peaky Burgers"
> 
> 19th century street gang themed burger "den", serving home distilled "moonshine" at "cutthroat" prices, staffed by urchins with Brummie accents.



or keeping to that theme why not 'Oliver Letwins' - home of the Dishonest Brexit Burger (all British beef and hand cut chips) and small plates all washed down with lashings of draught Thatchers's Gold *  - would want Harvey Proctor at my opening....


(though not french fries or tapas - we're going back to our roots but not Levi .....)


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> come on. Names and ideas for possible businesses please
> 
> 'Burgers at your convenience'
> 
> Now-wash-your-hands Cafe



_"piss on your chips ? "_


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 25, 2016)

The Lounge is a pretty good replacement- always preferred it.....locally owned, long - established,  very friendly and reasonably priced. What's not to love?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> The Lounge is a pretty good replacement- always preferred it.....locally owned, long - established,  very friendly and reasonably priced. What's not to love?


I like the Lounge very much indeed, but it just feels a bit too_ formal _for my tastes if I'm going to spend an hour on a laptop.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 25, 2016)

phillm said:


> or keeping to that theme why not 'Oliver Letwins' - home of the Dishonest Brexit Burger (all British beef and hand cut chips) and small plates all washed down with lashings of draught Thatchers's Gold *  - would want Harvey Proctor at my opening....
> 
> 
> (though not french fries or tapas - we're going back to our roots but not Levi .....)


Dishonest Burgers - ha ha!


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone remember the ludicrously named "Strikes 1926" burger "chain" - there was one near Goodge Street which I had the misfortune to go to one evening as a young innocent in 1979 ....

Dont think my grandparents would have approved really ...


----------



## phillm (Jul 25, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Anyone remember the ludicrously named "Strikes 1926" burger "chain" - there was one near Goodge Street which I had the misfortune to go to one evening as a young innocent in 1979 ....
> 
> Dont think my grandparents would have approved really ...



vaguely didn't have views then...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 25, 2016)

Me and a few other local urbanites are putting on a night just up the road in SE1 this Saturday, we'd love it if some of you could come. It'll be a friendly old skool vibe like the parties we used to do locally at Medussa (now closed), Pangea (closed - now Eckovision), the Hootahob (no more DJ nights) and Jamm (still going strong!) 

We're giving away three free tickets to our fellow urbs: head on over to the thread here for more info. 

More info on the thread here:
SpinCycle Sounds & Scream at Demons present Unholy Union, Saturday 30th July.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

Some pics from Friday night at the Albert. It was pretty lively.  
















Friday 22nd July 2016, Brixton party night at the Offline Club, Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Brix69 (Jul 26, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> come on. Names and ideas for possible businesses please
> 
> 'Burgers at your convenience'
> 
> Now-wash-your-hands Cafe


Cottage Buns


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd rather punch myself in the face, but this may be of interest to some:

 



> *Head down to Brixton Beach Boulevard to get fit, 80’s Miami style, with disco-fuelled workout classes! Discorobics, a class that mixes disco with aerobics, will be held on Saturday mornings at 10 AM, and a more relaxing option of disco yoga will be held on Tuesday evenings at 8 PM.
> 
> Each class is £10 per person with a complimentary ‘What a Melon’ juice drink.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd rather punch myself in the face, but this may be of interest to some:
> 
> View attachment 89961



discorobics one thing but disco fucking yoga


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> The Lounge is a pretty good replacement- always preferred it.....locally owned, long - established,  very friendly and reasonably priced. What's not to love?



Often meet friends there. Have used it for years- including when it was further up the road. It is friendly, staff there know regulars. I also like the mixture of people who use it.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2016)

The area around the Ritzy is taped off by the police right now.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2016)

I visited the new Ferndale Road PO yesterday. The exterior looks lovely but it's a *lot* smaller inside, with fewer serving spaces. I imagine the queues will stretch out into the street on a busy day.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I visited the new Ferndale Road PO yesterday. The exterior looks lovely but it's a *lot* smaller inside, with fewer serving spaces. I imagine the queues will stretch out into the street on a busy day.


I was number 10 to be served on the opening day (Monday).

Very smart, as you say, but the space for customers in indeed much smaller and there are now only 8 serving windows (previously it was 15 - although seldom fully staffed).

They seem to have some strange idea that posting letter and packages should be dealt with customer-side (still by a member of staff). Rather like the self-service checkouts at supermarkets. This all uses up about 20% of available queuing space. Not an innovation at the new premises - it has been going on for at least a year in the previous Post Office - but there was at least ample spare space for it there.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was number 10 to be served on the opening day (Monday).
> 
> Very smart, as you say, but the space for customers in indeed much smaller and there are now only 8 serving windows (previously it was 15 - although seldom fully staffed).
> 
> They seem to have some strange idea that posting letter and packages should be dealt with customer-side (still by a member of staff). Rather like the self-service checkouts at supermarkets. This all uses up about 20% of available queuing space. Not an innovation at the new premises - it has been going on for at least a year in the previous Post Office - but there was at least ample spare space for it there.


That self service business seemed to make very simple transactions take a very long time the couple of times I queued up for it in the old post office


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was number 10 to be served on the opening day (Monday).
> 
> Very smart, as you say, but the space for customers in indeed much smaller and there are now only 8 serving windows (previously it was 15 - although seldom fully staffed).
> 
> They seem to have some strange idea that posting letter and packages should be dealt with customer-side (still by a member of staff). Rather like the self-service checkouts at supermarkets. This all uses up about 20% of available queuing space. Not an innovation at the new premises - it has been going on for at least a year in the previous Post Office - but there was at least ample spare space for it there.


Those machines are always going wrong too. Even when they are working, it usually involves so much input from the assistant that you as may well been served via the traditional serving window.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jul 28, 2016)

I imagine it is going to be just like the one by Clapham Common station. http://www.wcclapham.co.uk/
No way anyone is going to incorporate a public loo. That is a Lambeth Council fig leaf to appease awkward buggers like us. 




colacubes said:


> It is.  I've been there and it's alright.
> 
> There used to be a small bar/club called Ginglik in and old public toilet in Shepherd's Bush which was a great venue.  I believe it's closed now.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I imagine it is going to be just like the one by Clapham Common station. http://www.wcclapham.co.uk/
> No way anyone is going to incorporate a public loo. That is a Lambeth Council fig leaf to appease awkward buggers like us.


I can't imagine how it might even be practical for any business to fit in a public loo in such a small site.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I can't imagine how it might even be practical for any business to fit in a public loo in such a small site.


art slav in Kennington Is struggling to stay afloat

ArtsLav › Community Art in Kennington Cross


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> art slav in Kennington Is struggling to stay afloat
> 
> ArtsLav › Community Art in Kennington Cross


Fuck me - a 'tenfold' increase in rent!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Fuck me - a 'tenfold' increase in rent!



Zone 1 init


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I can't imagine how it might even be practical for any business to fit in a public loo in such a small site.



It is mind boggling, yet the one in Clapham doesn't feel that small when you are down there. No idea how the Brixton one compares but I would bet anything you like it becomes a bar.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

Seems that the Ritzy scoops up a 500% mark up on their popcorn. Thaaaaaat's capitalism!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

We're DJing at the Market House tomorrow - mail me for free guest passes 







Friday 29th July: Beyoncé to Britpop at Brixton Buzz’s Market House party – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> _"piss on your chips ? "_



Piss and Vinegar.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Piss and Vinegar.


Will blindfolds be provided or should patrons bring their own?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Was anyone at this event? The BNF seem to be undergoing a bit of a transformation - in a good way.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Seems that the Ritzy scoops up a 500% mark up on their popcorn. Thaaaaaat's capitalism!




500% markup on what? The price of the corn?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> 500% markup on what? The price of the corn?


maybe Microwave Popcorn 89p for 3 packs @ Lidl


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

Some things on around town this weekend 
What’s on in Brixton this weekend: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 29th – Sun 31st July


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 29, 2016)

Does anyone know why the doorway of Frinton House on Rushcroft Road is so popular with crack users? There seems to be a crowd of them outside it almost every day, at all times of the night & day. And it's always Frinton House, never any of the other buildings. It's not like it's got a covered entrance or anything, it's just a bog standard, open to the elements doorway. I'm just curious if anyone knows why that particular address is so much more popular than any other on the street!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Does anyone know why the doorway of Frinton House on Rushcroft Road is so popular with crack users? There seems to be a crowd of them outside it almost every day, at all times of the night & day. And it's always Frinton House, never any of the other buildings. It's not like it's got a covered entrance or anything, it's just a bog standard, open to the elements doorway. I'm just curious if anyone knows why that particular address is so much more popular than any other on the street!


I wouldn't notice this myself - not least because I only pass by about twice a month.

However I notice that the block seems to be managed by the leasholders FRINTON HOUSE LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)

Maybe they might appreciate someone complaining to the neighbourhood police?


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 30, 2016)

Boom juice.  Soon come. 

</sarcasm>


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I wouldn't notice this myself - not least because I only pass by about twice a month.
> 
> However I notice that the block seems to be managed by the leasholders FRINTON HOUSE LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)
> 
> Maybe they might appreciate someone complaining to the neighbourhood police?


I'd be amazed if no one who lives there hasn't already complained. I see people hanging around outside their doorway smoking crack on an almost daily basis. I'm just mystified as to why that particular block is so popular, I walk down Rushcroft road all the time and it's always the same place. Most of the doorways on Rushcroft road are nearly identical, so I can't imagine why that one is more appealing than any other!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 30, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Boom juice.  Soon come.
> 
> </sarcasm>



Damn! I thought Mr Boom had been scared off!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

We had a fantastic night at the Market House on Friday. As Nanker Phelge can testify, it can be a tough crowd at times, but we had such a good gig with a great crowd. And I got away with playing Bonnie Tyler. 
















Friday 29th July 2016, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - August 2016


----------

